# Selling my stuff (Zapco AP, Audible Physics, Mosconi, Gladen)



## baronasm (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, i am changing my car and building new project, so selling all stuff. Items you can find on my ebay page:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/baronasm/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Amps:
Zapco 150.6 AP - 1050GBP
Mosconi AS 200.2 - 270GBP SOLD
Mosconi ONE 130.4 - 190GBP SOLD
Mosconi ONE 130.2 - 120GBP
Processor:
Mosconi 6to8 Aerospace - 390GBP
Speakers:
Audible Physics 3DEV (3" MIDS) - 490GBP
Gladen ZERO PRO 165.2 PP ACTIVE - 220GBP
Sub with vent. box:
Gladen Zero Pro VB 12" 50L - 390GBP SOLD
Sub with seal. box 20L:
Gladen RS10 - 90GBP SOLD
BT receiver Mosconi AMAS 2 - 45GBP 
Mosconi Remote control mini DSP - 45GBP SOLD

I can ship to any country, if you don't see it on ebay, please ask me for shipping rates.

Best regards!


----------



## MaasonC (Aug 6, 2019)

baronasm said:


> Hi, i am changing my car and building new project, so selling all stuff. Items you can find on my ebay page:
> 
> Amps:
> Zapco 150.6 AP - 1050GBP
> ...


is this list updated? and how much would shipping be?


----------



## baronasm (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes it is updated. There is an ebay link, everything is available what you see on ebay page. If you are interested in some items, please write me PM.


----------



## baronasm (Jan 5, 2019)

Just few items left, lowered prices, so last chance  Interested - write me a PM.
Zapco 150.6 AP - 990GBP!
Audible Physics 3DEV (3" MIDS) - 460GBP!
Gladen Audio HG-165-ZPPP-3 Speakers - 145GBP!
Gladen Zero POD 28 (mounting brackets for 28mm tweeters) - 75GBP!

Best regards!


----------



## baronasm (Jan 5, 2019)

The last item left:
Audible Physics 3DEV (3" MIDS) - 430GBP!








Audible Physics 3DEV T3.25 High-End midrange speakers! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Audible Physics 3DEV T3.25 High-End midrange speakers! at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Kyla Watson (Jan 30, 2020)

How often are ads updated?


----------

